# Flickering green screen while trying to watch videos on Youtube. What to do?



## Japper123 (Jun 19, 2010)

When I try to watch any video, the sound plays fine, but the visuals flicker in and out, alternating with a screen of solid green, making it impossible to watch any clips.

I did a clean install of Windows 7 64-bits last thursday (17th of June). Ever since I've got the problem, I didn't have the problem in Vista 64-bits.

Any suggestions to solve this problem?

My laptop: 
Alienware M17x;
Q9000, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280M SLI


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Have you updated your graphics card drivers?

nVidia driver downloads: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## Japper123 (Jun 19, 2010)

I fixed the problem.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

By updating the drivers?


----------



## Japper123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's how I managed to get rid of this green/black flickering screen:

1) Right click on youtube video.
2) I get these tabs: Display, Privacy, Local Storage, Microphone and Camera.
3) Under Display, I UNCHECKED the 'Enable hardware acceleration' tickbox.
4) Refeshed and works fine now.

(Before I did this, I updated flash etc..)

Hope this helps


----------

